# Sea Grape or P. Plum or really don't care



## hobbit-hut (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is some Sea Grape or P Plum or really I don't care what it is. I'm going to use it and send some to Woodlove for stopers. It's dry and not checked or cracked to bad. I set it up on a crotchof China Berry I cut today.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 7, 2013)

[attachment=17939] Well, I forgot to put up the photo


----------



## SFLTim (Feb 7, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> Well, I forgot to put up the photo



Nice. I just cut some about 3 weeks ago that is drying. Smallish Pigeon Plum only about 6” caliper tree, but it was free and fresh and I really look forward to opening it up in a few months. Anchor Sealed the ends and I’m in that horrible waiting period........


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 7, 2013)

SFLTim said:


> hobbit-hut said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I forgot to put up the photo
> ...



Yeah, I understand the waiting is brutal. I got lucky and this one was dry already. I took the photo after dark with a flash and the plum color doesn't show up that well. It will be fun playing with it to see what can be done.


----------



## SFLTim (Feb 8, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> SFLTim said:
> 
> 
> > hobbit-hut said:
> ...



From the looks of it, there’s some really nice figure and color in there. Have you worked with it before? I’ll be curious to see what you do with it, sounds like you’ll be ready to go before me. Keep us posted on how the wood works. Good luck!


----------

